
Show HN: Show HN Chat - olalonde
https://discord.gg/0piovD3zkjwdotzl
======
olalonde
I was looking for a place where I could discuss and show off side projects but
couldn't find one so I created this chat on discord.gg. Feel free to join me
and talk about your side project, bootstrapped startup, open source library,
etc. I'm not looking to gain anything from this other than scratching my own
itch so if there are similar established chat communities I've missed out on,
I'd love to hear.

~~~
kenrick95
[https://gitter.im](https://gitter.im)

------
Fundlab
Congratulations.

What is the underlying stack and what are your plans going forward.

Do you have any intentions on pushing it out for widespread adoption via
opensource to be self hosted?

Could you possible integrate WebRTC for video chat?

